# Knog rackless panniers



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

On the recommendation of bicycling magazine and my own interest in nicely designed bags I got Knog Rackless Pannier system: the Neat dog.

The idea being I wanted to move my load from my back to my bike but still didn't want to go through the process of using a seatpost rack and standard panniers. The selling point for me was the "rackless pannier system": using a series of mounts and brackets the bag has an internal frame that joins with the clips and so when removed all you have on your bike is the clips. 

Being what I term a fast short distance commuter (10miles each way / +20mph average pace) I felt this suited my needs, allowing me to use my litespeed siena as both a weekend fitness / town line sprint machine and a weekday commuting to work machine. 

Ultimately after search for reviews and finding none I got one anyway and my review is this:

*don't do it.*

This bag is amazing, beautifully made and designed, chic and urban, full of details and useful parts. The mounting system is pure ****. Glorified screw zip ties around brackets that do not work with the geometry of road bikes (not sure what they are designed for but the more relaxed the angle of your seatstays get the worse it will work, ultimately it touched my saddle and took a huge effort to get on and off).

For such an expensive piece of commuting bling it comes with 50cents of clips to hold it to your frame and frankly the last thing I want between me and my loaded bag is 50 cents worth of zip ties and using it as a standard pannier is out of the question due to the internal frame.

Anyone else had any experience with these bags? am I doing something wrong? 

I suspect I will just suck it up and continue with the wrinkled shirts and pants and my Timbuk2 messenger bag.

oh and the bag? It will be going back to Quality with a note recommending they rethink carrying the Knog rackless pannier bags in general.

_FWIW I sent a email to their company stating the same thing. I haven't heard back but I can't imagine that they have anything to say that will convince me this is a good idea at all_


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

rockcrusher said:


> Anyone else had any experience with these bags? am I doing something wrong? [/I]



Talk to a group of long-term commuters and you'll find all sorts of stories out there about modifying road bikes with P clips, framing straps, and skewer mounted racks. It's really (IMHO) a great symbol of how *ahem* lame the industry has been these last ten years with regards to filling their floors with "look like a race bike even though nobody races".

A proper touring frame, or even a CX bike with eyelets, is a most WONDERFUL experience indeed. Words can't describe the joy one feels when you FINALLY build up a bike that is designed to carry. I'm sure for the price of a few of those bags, a CX frame could be headed your way!

Anyway......


----------



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

RedRex said:


> Talk to a group of long-term commuters and you'll find all sorts of stories out there about modifying road bikes with P clips, framing straps, and skewer mounted racks. It's really (IMHO) a great symbol of how *ahem* lame the industry has been these last ten years with regards to filling their floors with "look like a race bike even though nobody races".
> 
> A proper touring frame, or even a CX bike with eyelets, is a most WONDERFUL experience indeed. Words can't describe the joy one feels when you FINALLY build up a bike that is designed to carry. I'm sure for the price of a few of those bags, a CX frame could be headed your way!
> 
> Anyway......



oh i agree. Unfortunately I am limited to the bike I have which is a road race type thingy. I would like to get a dedicated commuter but it isn't in my future, which of course is why I looked at this bag.

Got an email from them but they stated that the bag doesn't fit many bikes. That is a little disappointing since the bag is spectacular. They also stated they are reworking the mounting brackets to hold the bag and fit more bikes. I am still debating using some hose type clamps to hold the brackets and trying it out. Ultimately I would like to get to work with out my shirts sharing the same compartment as my shoes and lunch. Had too many messes in my history of commuting.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I once fitted one of those seat post racks that actually has the side frames, to my chainstay using metal straps from Dome Hepot cut to length, and P clips from Dome Hepot with the neoprene insert. Drilled holes in the ends of the straps and connected with P clips to stay and rack frame. 

It worked fine, as long as you didn't want to adjust your seat. With heavier loads however, I noticed the whole thing was swaying side-to-side while riding, so that ended my *ahem* THIRD road frame modification for racks, and finally did what needed to be done.

Good luck.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

Carradice Limpet may be your answer.

They ride on a frame mounted to the front quick release lever and forks. My wife has them on her "commutarello" and has used them for rides up to 80 miles. They make almost no difference to the handling of the bike and ride very securely. The bags are too small for touring, but plenty big enough for commuting. It's not that easy to get them on and off the bike so she puts everything in plastic bags before loading up.


----------



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah not so much. I got a nice email from knog. Sent me a installation sheet. I determined to try again. Used a coupla zip ties to replace the broken flexistrap things. Got it to work, easy on easy off. Unfortunately that easy off thing was the doom of me. 

This morning on my ride in I hit pavement heave and off came one of the mounting points, into the cassette. Stopped quickly. Cursed loudly and grabbed the bag rode home and got my car and went to work. 

Gonna send them back to quality bikes as it is as I said: $300 bag with a $5 mounting system. The numbers they just do not add up.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks, it is every bit as nice to read an honest bad review as it is a good review.

Maybe even better.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

rockcrusher said:


> Ultimately I would like to get to work with out my shirts sharing the same compartment as my shoes and lunch. Had too many messes in my history of commuting.


Sorry this didn't work out for you, but thanks for the updated report. Oh, and why not leave the shoes at the office?


----------

